# Perth water - Wanneroo



## Harlenator

Hi,

I got my local water chemistry report today and thought I would share. I live in Kingsley but this should be comparable.

Be good if there was a central place where we could load all water analysis, something easy to drill down by state to your area.

Cheers,

Harlenator. 

View attachment PM-#9462347-v1-DWQ_Data_Sheet_Wanneroo_2013.PDF


----------



## paulmclaren11

Cheers, yet to get into water mods but I am near Wanneroo so this is awesome.


----------



## Rieewoldt

I'm near wanneroo too. Thanks mate


----------



## Rieewoldt

I'm yet to brew with wanneroo water, given this analysis how are you guys going about your water treatment?


----------



## Harlenator

I generally chuck the details into BrewersFriend calculator (http://www.brewersfriend.com/mash-chemistry-and-brewing-water-calculator/) and adjust according to style. I haven't had an opportunity to play around with the new water details yet, in fact I completely forgot all or my water additions for this mornings brew session (which I will blame for poor efficiency).


----------



## Three Sheets

On the subject of water I just added two litres of cooled boiled water to my 19 keg of IPA in an effort to reduce the amount of body this brew had.
Although I had concerns, I shouldn't of had as the beer is perfect.

Just thought I'd add this in case others ever find themselves in a similar situation.


----------



## brzt6060

I'm in tuart hill so near by. I brew using bottled water most of the time.


----------



## RobB

Harlenator said:


> Be good if there was a central place where we could load all water analysis, something easy to drill down by state to your area.


http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/31331-big-post-of-water-around-australia/

Your water is fairly typical for the northern half of Perth - fairly soft and a bit salty. High-ish sodium and chloride and low sulphate will favour malt flavours over hops, but really, you can brew anything with it.


----------



## blotto

Thanks for sharing that Harlenator!

I'm in the middle of Wanneroo right near Scenic drive so this perfect.


----------



## BadSeed

Thanks for sharing that. I am in a coastal suburb in Wanneroo and our tap water tastes like arse. I filter all the water I brew with.
A simple caravan type cartridge filter and food grade hose from Bunings oes the rick.


----------



## paulmclaren11

I too have started using a water filter, just a Brita on tap filter and it makes a huge difference to the water taste I get in Ashby which is right next to Wanneroo.


----------



## Hawko777

I love how they generalize the readings and how there's no reference to any other contaminants,

Substance	% rejection	Substance	% rejection
Aluminium	96-98	Fluoride	96-98
Sodium	92-98	Bromide	90-95
Magnesium	93-98	Cyanide	93-97
Potassium	92-96	Sulfate	96-99
Calcium	93-99	Thiosulfate	96-98
Manganese	96-98	Silicate	92-95
Iron	96-98	Silica	95-98
Copper	96-99	Nitrate	93-98
Nickel	96-99	Polyphosphate	96-98
Cadmium	93-97	Orthophosphate	96-98
Silver	93-96	Chromate	90-95
Zinc	97-99	Bacteria	>99
Mercury	94-97	Lead	96-98
Hardness Ca&Mg	93-97	Arsenic	90-98
Radioactivity	93-97	Medications	97-99
Chloride	92-98	Chlorofoam	71-90
Ammonium	85-90	Tin (11) Sulfate	83-87
PCB’s	97-99	PBA’s	96-98

This is what a typical RO system will filter out. Note this is not a medical grade RO which filters everything.


----------



## Ronwales

Harlenator said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my local water chemistry report today and thought I would share. I live in Kingsley but this should be comparable.
> 
> Be good if there was a central place where we could load all water analysis, something easy to drill down by state to your area.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Harlenator.
> 
> View attachment 70217


Do you think this is still the same? Sorry I'm just getting into water adjustments. I live in marangaroo


----------



## Holden4th

My brother and sister-in-law live in Armadale and the water there also tastes quite bad. They buy the Penguin water from the local servo and put it into a water cooler stand. It's much the same here on the Gold Coast and I use a Stefani 5 micron bench top filter for all my drinking water needs including tea, coffee and, of course, making beer.


----------



## markp

Ronwales said:


> Do you think this is still the same? Sorry I'm just getting into water adjustments. I live in marangaroo



Do yourself a favour and ring the water Corp and tell them exactly where you live and what you want the water report for and they will email you a copy, I live in Hamersley and I’m on the Mt yokine locality plant, even within one suburb your water can be from different plants.


----------



## Ronwales

markp said:


> Do yourself a favour and ring the water Corp and tell them exactly where you live and what you want the water report for and they will email you a copy, I live in Hamersley and I’m on the Mt yokine locality plant, even within one suburb your water can be from different plants.


Thanks mate.


----------



## scomet

markp said:


> even within one suburb your water can be from different plants


Even from the same plant the water composition does change on a day to day basis depending on what the shandy of desalination water, bore water, and dam water they are supplying.

My advice is to go RO and never look back, your taste buds will love you for it…


----------



## Ronwales

scomet said:


> Even from the same plant the water composition does change on a day to day basis depending on what the shandy of desalination water, bore water, and dam water they are supplying.
> 
> My advice is to go RO and never look back, your taste buds will love you for it…


Do you have to add anything to the water once it's been through the ro filter?


----------



## scomet

Yes you have to remineralise the water to get the correct balance of minerals and also get the correct Ph for the mash (beer style)

Get a copy of Bru’n Water Excel spread sheet, free or get the upgrade for $10 (from memory) I also purchased a MW102 Ph meter, which I didn't need to cos every brew has hit the Ph bang on, now I just use a teaspoon of this half a teaspoon of that and a pinch of the other!! bit slack but the beer’s fine }

https://sites.google.com/site/brunwater/

The author is a top bloke has a facebook page and is a mine of brewing water information, other calculators around too that people use, I like Martins’ passion for the subject….


----------



## Ronwales

scomet said:


> Yes you have to remineralise the water to get the correct balance of minerals and also get the correct Ph for the mash (beer style)
> 
> Get a copy of Bru’n Water Excel spread sheet, free or get the upgrade for $10 (from memory) I also purchased a MW102 Ph meter, which I didn't need to cos every brew has hit the Ph bang on, now I just use a teaspoon of this half a teaspoon of that and a pinch of the other!! bit slack but the beer’s fine }
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/brunwater/
> 
> The author is a top bloke has a facebook page and is a mine of brewing water information, other calculators around too that people use, I like Martins’ passion for the subject….


What do you actually put a teaspoon and pinch off? I have some gypsum nd a ph metre, I bought yesterday but unsure of what else I need to lower ph


----------



## scomet

Ronwales said:


> What do you actually put a teaspoon and pinch off?


Into a typical Bitter Ale of 21L (final vol) RO water I add 10g Gypsum 5g Calcium Chloride 2g Magnesium I have never had to add anything else other than the ingredients for the recipe to hit the mash Ph.
The Ph readings of my last brew were Tap water 6.17, RO 3.3, RO+minerals 3.5 Mash Ph 5.13 I have never had to add acid to hit the mash Ph range, ever, Bitters, Pales, Porters, Faux Lagers.
My typical bitter recipe is 4kg ale, 110g caramunich, 20g midnight wheat 1/2kg brewers invert#3 + Hops Fugg GEK Styrian. I don't use a lot of math! I let my taste buds do the thinking. Cheers....


----------



## Ronwales

scomet said:


> Into a typical Bitter Ale of 21L (final vol) RO water I add 10g Gypsum 5g Calcium Chloride 2g Magnesium I have never had to add anything else other than the ingredients for the recipe to hit the mash Ph.
> The Ph readings of my last brew were Tap water 6.17, RO 3.3, RO+minerals 3.5 Mash Ph 5.13 I have never had to add acid to hit the mash Ph range, ever, Bitters, Pales, Porters, Faux Lagers.
> My typical bitter recipe is 4kg ale, 110g caramunich, 20g midnight wheat 1/2kg brewers invert#3 + Hops Fugg GEK Styrian. I don't use a lot of math! I let my taste buds do the thinking. Cheers....


My tap water is just above yours I might try similar additions and see how I go on the ph metre. Try to get it down to 5 for a pale ale


----------

